# Erotic Weight Gain and Other Fantasies



## Stormy (Apr 13, 2006)

Ive noticed that many people who are turned on by weight gain and eating also are by alcohol consumption, as I am. Ive also read about people who are also into breast expansion, lactation and/or muscle growth/strong women.

I have a friend who fantasizes about giantesses. Ive told him I fantasize about drinking and would be willing to role-play giantess stuff, he is eager to involve alcohol in sex, and seems actually into it not just wanting to do it for my benefit (It might help that he likes to drink anyway, but this one is a recovering alcoholic, not an active one; Im getting better at mate selection.  ). Ive known him for a few years online but he lives in another state, weve met once, have not had sex but I will soon be relocating and then much closer to him and we plan to start dating. Some things make me think he might be into fat. He says he is attracted to a wide range of sizes but prefers some padding, mentioned that he has dated a lot of fat women and likes large breasts (and lactation). I told him I have eating disorders which I enjoy and am not interested in changing, gain and lose weight frequently but always think I am too fat, asked him if he thought that was weird or gross and he said no, that he would like me at any size, but 94 and 550 pounds would be his ideal. I dont know if he put that high weight just to try and help me not worry about being too fat though. He also said that I looked perfect when we met, and I was 150 pounds then.

Are people who are into one fetish more likely to be interested in others? Are there certain other fetishes people who are into weight gain are likely to also be into? For anyone into others, what are they? Is anyone into weight gain or fat and also giantesses?


----------



## jack (Apr 13, 2006)

550 at 9'4" would be proportioned the same as 185 at 5'6".

I don't really have any other fetishes.


----------



## FreeThinker (Apr 20, 2006)

Stormy said:


> Ive noticed that many people who are turned on by weight gain and eating also are by alcohol consumption, as I am.


You might enjoy some of Lucky Luke's stories, in the weight room library.

...


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm sort of out of it today, but are you saying that he is a recovering alcoholic and he wants to get drunk for sex play??

I really hope I'm reading this wrong.


----------



## Allie Cat (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm a furry 

=Divals


----------



## Stormy (Apr 20, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> You might enjoy some of Lucky Luke's stories, in the weight room library.


Thanks. I’ll look for them. I’ve never been able to find much alcohol erotica. Apparently it’s too weird to even be included on this fetish chart.



Divals said:


> I'm a furry
> 
> =Divals


I sleep with a stuffed baby gorilla, and a dog, every night. 



AnnMarie said:


> I'm sort of out of it today, but are you saying that he is a recovering alcoholic and he wants to get drunk for sex play??
> 
> I really hope I'm reading this wrong.


Not get drunk, but play with alcohol, and he’s not trying to abstain, but drink occasionally instead of at every opportunity. It’s for me too &#8211; my own drinking turns me on &#8211; and about shared fantasies, the smell, taste, thought and image of alcohol more than its actual consumption, especially to excess. It’s hard to have sex when drunk, and I’m not interested in dating someone who gets drunk often, or doing that myself. I’ve been there, done that, many times, and heavy alcohol use interferes with too many other aspects of a relationship even if the sex were great. I would never encourage someone to drink more than they want to, if I thought anything we were doing was dangerous for him I wouldn’t hesitate to stop, regardless of how much it turned me on, and this guy is way too smart and strong to revert to alcoholism anyway.

I hope he’s at least a little bit into weight gain and fat. I’ve never shared my fantasies with anyone I knew personally before; the only way I’ve been able to have orgasms during sex is to think about something completely different from what was happening, without my partner’s knowledge, and it’s going to be great to finally be able to enjoy sex the way other people do. I think I might be in love, for the first time in my life, too.  

View attachment fetishmap.jpg


----------



## Phalloidium (Apr 21, 2006)

I've got the whole fat/feederism thing going on, though some related areas also appeal, such as laziness and BDSM. There are three central themes in my fetishism: indulgence despite consequences; wrongness; and power exchange.


----------



## Jes (Apr 21, 2006)

Phalloidium said:


> I've got the whole fat/feederism thing going on, though some related areas also appeal, such as laziness and BDSM. There are three central themes in my fetishism: indulgence despite consequences; wrongness; and power exchange.


indulgence despite consequences-=--that's well said. I've never quite been able to articulate one of my button-pushers, but I'd say this is one for me, as well.


----------



## Stormy (Apr 21, 2006)

Me too, with both food and alcohol. Im not interested in forcing or encouraging someone to consume either, or even in making an effort to gain weight or get drunk, but in being unwilling or unable to resist the temptation and letting it happen through indulgence.

I resized that fetish chart to fit here but it seems to have made some of it difficult to read. Here is a link to the full size version.


----------



## Phalloidium (Apr 21, 2006)

Jes said:


> indulgence despite consequences-=--that's well said. I've never quite been able to articulate one of my button-pushers, but I'd say this is one for me, as well.



It took me many years to come up with that phrase, but it describes one source of my arousal perfectly.


----------



## Emma (Apr 21, 2006)

I could do with finding someone who is turned on by me being drunk, so when Im' throwing phones and people and ranting and raving they won't actually mind


----------



## Tad (Apr 21, 2006)

Phalloidium said:


> I've got the whole fat/feederism thing going on, though some related areas also appeal, such as laziness and BDSM. There are three central themes in my fetishism: indulgence despite consequences; wrongness; and power exchange.



Hey, awesome self-analysis! Add me to the list of people who like the indulgence despite consequences thing. I probably have some variant of power exchange too, especially people doing things knowing it renders them less powerful. 

My self label for my central drive is giving in to indulgence. That moment of knowing that what you want to do is pure indulgence, and will have some sort of consequences, and then choosing that indulgence anyway. Either for me, or for others.

-Ed


----------



## Jes (Apr 26, 2006)

Does it involve food for y'all? I assume so since it's mentioned here. For me, it doesn't, at all. Mostly power, and libido, if that makes sense. It's Mmm Mmm good!


----------



## missaf (Apr 26, 2006)

I was kinda leery of the whole addiction-playing around with it idea, but the more you guys talk about the drive to experience indulgence despite consequences it makes sense  Not my cup of tea, but thanks for opening my eyes a little


----------



## SolariS (Apr 26, 2006)

i like to drink and i&#180;m on dim. i&#180;m not an alcoholic, but i enjoy good wine and some drinks.

i don&#180;t see any relationship between a fetish and whether you consume alcohol or not. i smoked, i gave it up but i still like weight gain ;-)

maybe you think too comlicated


----------



## Stormy (Apr 26, 2006)

With myself and other females, it involves food, alcohol and inactivity, but only alcohol and inactivity with males. And to a much lesser extent with both sexes, marijuana, but that may only be because I try to involve it. Ive wondered if marijuana use doesnt turn me on like alcohol does partly because I dont think of it as unhealthy or detrimental the way alcohol clearly is. But I dont fantasize about other unhealthy drugs, whether Ive used them or not. Ive thought that my fantasies involving food and weight gain may be partly due to having had eating disorders almost all of my life and never being able to think about food/eating normally, and witnessing my mothers disordered eating. But I started fantasizing about alcohol before I ever drank, and way before I ever got into the habit of it and it became a temptation, and dated alcoholics almost exclusively always, subconsciously choosing them before I was aware of my alcohol fetish, and was not around heavy drinkers as a child. Even if I dont know someone drinks heavily or has in the past I seem to be able to pick them out and am attracted to them, even online without seeing them. I dont find fat men especially attractive or unattractive, and am not much into any particular body type; my sexual attraction is much more mental than most peoples I think. So its not just a generalized getting turned on by people doing fun things that feel good despite their negative consequences, but only in doing so in certain specific ways.

I read all of Lucky Lukes stories, and liked them except for the fancy hair/makeup/nails/clothes aspect and the smoking. Im just not into any of that. I could almost smell the stench of tobacco and imagine it on and around the characters and that detracted from the turn on. I can understand the thought patterns involved in a tobacco smoking fetish, because it fits into the indulgence despite the consequences thing, but just dont like that one.

As far as power, I like to think about the power food and alcohol have over myself and others, but not in myself having power over other people or them over me. Like Ive read stories about people being manipulated/tricked or forced to eat more and that doesnt turn me on at all. Not resisting the urge to eat and/or drink turns me on.



CurvyEm said:


> I could do with finding someone who is turned on by me being drunk, so when Im' throwing phones and people and ranting and raving they won't actually mind


Em   That is part of heavy alcohol use causing problems in a relationship, not a turn on. Youre not supposed to get drunk and pissed off or sad. Why use a drug that makes you feel worse? Ive found that that doesnt happen if I only drink when I am happy. Then I just get happier. If I have issues when I start drinking they seem worse and I think about them irrationally and get upset. Also, I try not to let myself post on message boards or even communicate with anyone when very drunk. If I have something that seems really important to say I type it up in Word for review the next day, when I usually laugh and delete it, and am glad I didnt share it with anyone the night before.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Apr 27, 2006)

i personally was never into the giantess' im just a fan of women who are comfortable with their body and if they are a little heavy thats a plus


----------



## herin (Apr 29, 2006)

Phalloidium said:


> I've got the whole fat/feederism thing going on, though some related areas also appeal, such as laziness and BDSM. There are three central themes in my fetishism: indulgence despite consequences; wrongness; and power exchange.



I knew there was a reason why I liked you!


----------



## Phalloidium (Apr 29, 2006)

herin said:


> I knew there was a reason why I liked you!



Oh? What reason might that be?


----------



## herin (Apr 29, 2006)

Phalloidium said:


> Oh? What reason might that be?


indulgence despite consequences; wrongness; and power exchange.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Apr 29, 2006)

herin said:


> indulgence despite consequences; wrongness; and power exchange.


well we all liek that now and again, i just dont like it if the woman is in a permenant state of either not being comfortable or unhappy with how she looks.


----------



## Phalloidium (Apr 29, 2006)

herin said:


> indulgence despite consequences; wrongness; and power exchange.



Wow. You're such a pervert.





*laughs*


----------



## herin (Apr 29, 2006)

Phalloidium said:


> Wow. You're such a pervert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup. :eat1:


----------



## Phalloidium (Apr 29, 2006)

herin said:


> Yup. :eat1:



Come over to my place. I'll cook you something and force you to eat it.


----------



## Phaddy (Apr 29, 2006)

Stormy said:


> As far as power, I like to think about the power food and alcohol have over myself and others, but not in myself having power over other people or them over me. Like Ive read stories about people being manipulated/tricked or forced to eat more and that doesnt turn me on at all. Not resisting the urge to eat and/or drink turns me on.
> 
> I have found the line between "manipulation" and "not resisting" very thin. I have had feeder tendencies for as long as I can remember, which seems to have a subconscious component that encourages me to eat more than I should in an "indulgence" way given my preference to be thinner. (Is it possible to have a feeder/feedee relationship with yourself?)
> 
> My first flirting with this with another person was in high school. I was an athlete and had a gym at my home. A girl at school, Lucy, was worried that she was getting too chubby and thought I could help her. (This is where the line gets thin and Lucy doesn't.) I suggested that her desire for different foods could be overcome if she gave into them in excess. Kind of the "smoking until your sick as a kid and you'll never smoke again" concept, which also worked with Scotch for me. She baby sat for people and we had a routine where she would tell me what she was craving and I would bring it to her. We would sit together while she would consume an entire 3 column bag of Oreos with a gallon of milk on time and two quarts of ice cream another time. We did this for about two months, sometimes on both Friday and Saturday night. It was pretty weird and I definitely considered it sexual, although she and I were not involved. I was going steady with someone else, but managed to work this in as though it wasn't cheating on my girlfriend. My girlfriend actually knew about it, but somehow also thought it made sense as my helping Lucy. Lucy and I would cuddle with some incidental necking after she consumed the craving, but we didn't get more involved. In retrospec, I understand that she did have a crush on me and was expecting this to go further. Maybe she even understood that eating vast quantities of fattening food was not going to help her get thinner. She would eat until her stomach was distended and she was on the verge of getting sick. She was probably about 145 pounds or so when we started and about 165 when we just kind of stopped. She would profess after eating too much ice cream or cookies or whatever that she thought it was working because she was feeling sick, but the fact was that she would want ice cream or cookies again a couple of weeks later. I don't really remember this clearly enough to accurately evaluate the degree to which we were deluding one another. I know I didn't tell her that her eating turned me on, but my arousal was obvious, although I didn't acknowledge it verbally or even really act on it physically. The fact that she wanted to be held afterwards, which would lead to kissing and "rubbing" to make her feel better - again as though this was some kind of clinical act, makes it pretty clear neither of us was really dealing with what was going on. Was this manipulation? Was this enabling? Was there a power game and, if so, who was in control? I start to think that I was doing this to Lucy for my own fetish factors, but then I start to think she was the one who actually did the who, what, where, when, and how. Maybe I was a facilitator. It definitely was a matter of arousal by forbidden indulgence. And it definitely was not successful in helping her lose weight. I regret that I was neither more sensitive to her actual needs or, maybe conversely, that we were not mature enough to really get into what we were playing with. Haven't seen her or heard from her for literally decades. Writing this makes me wonder where she is at, but the reality of time is that you really can't go home again. Who knows, maybe she wouldn't even remember me.


----------



## herin (Apr 29, 2006)

Phalloidium said:


> Come over to my place. I'll cook you something and force you to eat it.



What time is dinner?  :eat1:


----------



## herin (Apr 29, 2006)

Phaddy said:


> (Is it possible to have a feeder/feedee relationship with yourself?)



Yes. It is.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Apr 29, 2006)

herin said:


> What time is dinner?  :eat1:


anytime your hungry ^_^


----------



## herin (Apr 29, 2006)

TheNowhereMan said:


> anytime your hungry ^_^



Hot damn! :eat1: :eat2:


----------



## Phalloidium (Apr 29, 2006)

herin said:


> What time is dinner?  :eat1:



I'm cooking right now.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Apr 29, 2006)

herin said:


> Hot damn! :eat1: :eat2:


so what kinda feast are you in the mood for, i love cooking large meals


----------



## herin (Apr 29, 2006)

Phalloidium said:


> I'm cooking right now.



I'm on my way.  



TheNowhereMan said:


> so what kinda feast are you in the mood for, i love cooking large meals



I like just about anything. But I :smitten: Chinese and Italian.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Apr 29, 2006)

herin said:


> I'm on my way.
> 
> 
> 
> I like just about anything. But I :smitten: Chinese and Italian.


my specialties!


----------



## elggij (May 4, 2006)

My wife and me are very fat. I have fantasies about the two of us getting drunk with her 300-pound sister and having sex. For us, talking about, and planning a drunk, is very erotic. For example, on Friday morning my wife might say "I feel like gettin' drunk tonight." She couldn't get me any hotter if she said "let's go to bed" I have other fettishes, too


----------



## voidhead (May 4, 2006)

Phaddy said:


> Stormy said:
> 
> 
> > As far as power, I like to think about the power food and alcohol have over myself and others, but not in myself having power over other people or them over me. Like I’ve read stories about people being manipulated/tricked or forced to eat more and that doesn’t turn me on at all. Not resisting the urge to eat and/or drink turns me on.
> ...


----------



## coyote wild (May 4, 2006)

While I do find thinner women attractive (and on occasion am shy around them for their beauty), I don't find them sexually appealing. For me, big women have it both: they're both devestatingly gorgeous, _and_ have bodies that arouse me, sexually. It's like, fat women have all the strengths of thinner women, but none of their weaknesses heheh

I, too, am very much so into "contrast." I love the idea of a thin woman with a (SS)BBW or a thin, muscular guy with a (SS)BBW. But the idea of sex is a huge turn off for me. I can't have an orgasm during sex for some reason. I hate porno (no matter what size the women are). I guess, I just find it to be so overrated. Everything seems so sexual, nowadays. And movies are mentioned in some reviews as being "_sexy_" (even if it's a movie like _Batman Begins_ or something random) and it's just so annoying. Society shoves it down my throat, and I think it's part of why I can't stand it.

For me: feederism, indulgence despite consequence, laziness, BDSM (I'm assuming this is the one that talks about power over someone else) etc. These are what do it for me. I love the idea of a woman who has little or no inhibitions when it comes to food. I mean, the fatter they get, the more food they need, you know? They can't stop eating and it becomes an addiction. Of course, this is sad in real life and I'm assuming most of us here are adults and can differentiate between fantasy and reality.

Laziness is also wonderful. At school, if I end up with a long break between classes, I'll probably sleep in my car. The other day, I did this and had a few sporadic dreams. One of them was a quick image of my girlfriend really fat (although she is slightly chubby). She was on my bed, trying to reach her bandanna on a chair at the foot of it. She leaned forward twice, greatly exerting herself, reaching as far as she could, and gave up panting. I woke up and my pants were a little tighter.

I often find myself being my own feeder, as well. I won't be hungry at all, but in my head I can hear myself saying "go ahead. It'll taste really good." Especially since I stay up really late most nights (it's my only chance for freetime, mostly) and get the urge to eat _simply_ because it'll help me get fatter to eat this late. Trying to lose weight is hard when your sexual fetish happens to revolve around overeating and getting fatter.

Passing gas is another wonderful little delight to me. I know that no one really understands it, but I am on a never-ending quest trying to get people to. I don't care if you agree with it, I just don't want to be considered "weird."

But the attraction to bodily gas from a fat woman is related to different parts of the fetish. One is that it is a clear sign of gluttony. It is a clear sign that this person has eaten quite a lot and needs to relieve some pressure in their stomach. I also like it from a humiliation standpoint. A fat woman being embarrassed because her farting is disturbing the (thinner) people around her is so hot to me. Possibly a little _too_ hot heheh

Another reason I like it, is a little hard to explain. But fat people are so soft and plush. They have these cushiony bodies that I love. And the sound of a fart seems to compliment that look. It almost seems like if you squeezed a fat person, they wouldn't necessarily fart, but this is the sound you would hear.

I really enjoy talking about my fantasies and fetishes (I seem to find myself doing it at great lengths in other threads on this board). This is a great topic.

And as a final thought, another thing that turns me on about a fat woman is confidence. No matter how many stories I write where the protagonist is ashamed to be fat, or how my fantasies revolve around women getting fatter even though they don't want to, there is nothing sexier than a woman who is proud and happy in her body. Seeing a big girl wearing form-fitting clothing gets me everytime. Of course, not just because of the obvious sexual appeal, but because it shows how confident that woman is.

So big girls out there that may be reading this, remember: there is very little sexier than a girl who is happy at *whatever* size she is. Don't try to hide it. Your body is beautiful.


----------



## Stormy (May 12, 2006)

Phaddy said:


> I have found the line between "manipulation" and "not resisting" very thin.


Thats a good point. It reminded me of a boyfriend I had who didnt want to get drunk around me. I didnt tell him it turned me on or anything about it and he had some crazy idea that he should act all responsible and tried to give me the impression that he didnt drink much. I would always keep beer around even though I dont drink it, and offer it to him whenever he came over. Hey, I was just being a good hostess.  It was exciting to see his eyes light up with desire whenever I did, and he would always drink at least a few. He would also drink whiskey secretly, or so he thought, trying to hide the smell with gum and stuff which was quite hilarious, since I love the smell of alcohol and can always detect it if someone has been drinking at all, and also a turn-on.

Thanks for the story; it was interesting and erotic. 



coyote wild said:


> But the idea of sex is a huge turn off for me. I can't have an orgasm during sex for some reason.


I like the idea of sex with certain people, the physical contact, affection and closeness with someone I like and am attracted to is nice, and some things about it turn me on, but not enough to have an orgasm. For that I have to think about something unrelated to sex, and Ive thought thats part of what having a fetish is. But I can do that during sex. Generally during foreplay its about someone just starting to give in to temptation and eating and/or drinking too much, getting more and more into it and other aspects of their life becoming less important, slacking on other responsibilities until it is pretty much their sole activity and then at the moment of orgasm Im usually thinking about someone passing out and/or being so fat they can barely move.

Having a fetish might make sex more difficult and/or less satisfying, but it enhances masturbation at least for me, and seems to make sex less necessary. Although I'd rather not, and want to have better sex, I also feel like I could go the rest of my life, and have several years at a time, without it, when many other people seem to really miss it if they haven't had it in awhile.



coyote wild said:


> Passing gas is another wonderful little delight to me. I know that no one really understands it, but I am on a never-ending quest trying to get people to. I don't care if you agree with it, I just don't want to be considered "weird."
> 
> But the attraction to bodily gas from a fat woman is related to different parts of the fetish. One is that it is a clear sign of gluttony.


I get it, as far as being a part of gluttony, and occasionally think about someone passing gas during my fantasies although its never the focus. Everyones weird, so its all normal.  



coyote wild said:


> I really enjoy talking about my fantasies and fetishes (I seem to find myself doing it at great lengths in other threads on this board). This is a great topic.


Me too. This is the only place I can discuss stuff like this with people who understand and have similar fantasies.


----------



## jayfa (May 12, 2006)

Over my years silently trolling the dimensions forums, these threads have always been the ones that interest me the most. So I couldn't help but register and put in my 2 cents in . I'm 19 (almost 20), male, and I've been coming here since maybe around 98' or 99' - back in the original Kelligrl era.

One thing that fascinates me about my fetish is that it has been a part of me since I can remember. I remember back when i was 5, I was totally fixated on this one tiny toons adventure episode where babs bunny is caught by some bad guy. He sticks a bunch of carrot cake pies in front of her, knowing she cant resist them and basically has her handcuff herself by becoming immobile. I did experiment with stuffing my own clothes as a kid and even stole my sisters barbies and stuffed their clothes with tissue :shocked: (who said boys can't play with barbies?).

I think that this all started from the very young age - where I was first starting to notice things like being naughty, indulgence, etc. I stronly remember witnessing my somewhat fat mom doing situps and cursing at herself (unaware of my little ears listening) for letting herself go. She was very mad at herself, and may have been my first witness of "naughty" behaviour. I grew up staring at any roll of fat peaking over a girls pants whether it be 1cm thick, or 5inches.

I can honestly say that I am both attracted to skinny woman and all ranges of fat woman. I find in skinny girls, I look for big hips and basically, when intimate, am extremely turned on by any bit of fat I can get my hands on. So even if a girl is very thin, as long as she has that little spot where there is a bit of fat, im happy, I guess I'd look at it as "potential". I consider myself a "snuggler", meaning whatever woman I am involved with, I have an uncontrollable urge to snuggle them up :smitten: and I think this has to do with a since of comfort I attribute to a fat woman.

As far as fantasies regarding feederism go, I find that I really like laziness, signs of being out of shape (out of breathe) and seeing fat bulge out of and struggle for space in clothes (a sign of weight gain). I have only been in one sem serious relationship (I'm only 19 remember) and the girl was pretty skinny, although she had some big hips. She had very body image and for a while wouldn't allow any intimacy because she had put on some weight. This obviously was hard for me to deal with  . During talks with her about body image and her weight, I often found myself telling her that she shouldn't exercise, that I didn't want her to put herself through that. I often would feel very guilty after these talks, knowing my own semi sinister reasons for saying what I had. I also was very up front with her about my preferences, I didn't tell her "I like 400 lbs woman that gain weight". I told her something more subtle like "I like woman with some meat on them".

So thats me in a nutshell, bah this is long isn't it? Sorry 

~jayfa


----------



## Jay West Coast (May 15, 2006)

Welcome, fellow Jay!


----------



## kilo riley (May 16, 2006)

I gotta find a chick turned on by alchohol consumption.


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 16, 2006)

jayfa said:


> and even stole my sisters barbies and stuffed their clothes with tissue :shocked: (who said boys can't play with barbies?).



I played with Barbies as a kid. But they just generally kinda drove around in their corvette.


----------



## LJ Rock (May 16, 2006)

This is indeed a *VERY* interesting thread! 

I find myself having a lot of different sorts of sexual fetish fantasies, all of which seem to be mainly focused around *size, weight gain and food/feeding/eating*. Thoughts of a woman's belly filling up with food, getting fuller, rounder, her whole body getting heavier, fatter, bigger and softer. Touching, rubbing, feeling her fat and her weight close to, as close as possible. 

The "indulgence regardless of consequence" thing is deep. I too share that feeling, but have never put it in such precise terms. But there is something very appealing about that. You know that eating too much is going to make you get fat, but you don't care... because *fat is good, fat is beautiful*.

There is an inherant "naughtiness" to it all as well. It's not that you want to be evil and hurt anyone (or yourself.) But it's fun to go against the societal norms, or perhaps the way were raised to think. I know for me, I was always taught to not be greedy or selfish and to always think of others before you think of yourself... so fantasizing about being completely self indulgent and gluttinous is a very fun and dare I say *sinful* kind of escape.

And yes, I do find myself getting aroused by my own indulgence and subsequent weight gains from time to time. 

There is a sort of power-play that goes on as well. Sometimes it's fun being the one who does the feeding, being in total control of the situation (this can be said wether you are feeding someone else or just feeding yourself, I think.) Or to be the one at someone elses mercy, being fed to capacity, and perhaps slightly beyond capacity. 

Also, in being overpowered by someone's weight. Feeling a woman's heavy body on top of me, her weight almost _crushing_ me. It's an exciting feeling.... it's almost not even as much a sexual thing as it is just soothing and comforting somehow.

Here's one thing about this thread though, that I have to say struck a real chord with me: this is perhaps the first time I really recall ever hearing about a corellation between *weight gain/feeding* fantasy and *alchohol/drug use* fantasy.

I shall state for the record that alcohol, smoking, and drug use are all *MAJOR TURN OFFS * for me personally!

I suppose at their root they basically stem from the same places: indulgence, naughtiness, defiance. Whatever you want to call it. For me, the catalyst for such fantasies is definately food. The tastes, the smells, the textures, the calories... the *FAT* in food, make the notion of feeding and gaining so exciting and pleasant. 

In my life, *booze* and *dope* have _never_ symbolized anything but self hate and self destrction. But that's just me, I realize.... I have often wondered how others who share my interest in fat admiration, WG or feeding felt about this issue. I have never been brave enough to bring it up, but this thread has offered me a bit of insight into this topic. 

Thoughts about BE, lactation and pregancy also work their way into my fantasies quite a bit. There are probably a lot of reasons for that, including be the eldest sibling in my family and seeing my mom going through several pregnancies... but perhaps that is a whole other discussion. 

The furry thing, I confess, has always been an interest of mine too. I think for me, this really has a lot more to do with the WG cartoons I saw as a kid than anything else. Templeton in "Charlotte's Web" and Pluto in "Plutopia" stand out as a couple of big memories for me in my early childhood (like before the age of 5) being stimulated by images of fat, feeding and weight gain. 

Lastly, someone here mentioned something about "passing gas" as a turn on. I sort of agree and dis-agree. For me personally, I always found _farting_ to be rather gross and unappealing (maybe a little to close to _scat_ which is not my thing at all!) However, *burps* and *hiccups* drive me wild, no doubt being the results of an over-fed belly. Is there a big difference between one or the other? I don't know... for me there is. 

But hey, that's just me.


----------



## Allie Cat (May 17, 2006)

Meow 

=Divals


----------



## coyote wild (May 17, 2006)

LJ Rock said:


> Lastly, someone here mentioned something about "passing gas" as a turn on. I sort of agree and dis-agree. For me personally, I always found _farting_ to be rather gross and unappealing (maybe a little to close to _scat_ which is not my thing at all!) However, *burps* and *hiccups* drive me wild, no doubt being the results of an over-fed belly. Is there a big difference between one or the other? I don't know... for me there is.
> 
> But hey, that's just me.



Actually, that's not just you. BigBeautifulDreamer must feel the same way. Her stories have an almost overload of burping and hiccuping, yet no farting. For someone like me, reading them and seeing all of these gaseous releases and not seeing farting is like a build-up with no climax.

But she makes up for it by writing very _very_ good stories.


----------

